# [emerge] Erreurs de compilation

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

J'ai de nombreuses erreurs lors d'une mise à jour. Je continue à chaque fois avec 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

Les dernières erreurs sont les suivantes :

```

usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -march=k8 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/include xscreensaver-getimage.c

xscreensaver-getimage.c:58:42: erreur: gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-xlib.h : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.11/work/xscreensaver-5.11/driver »

make: *** [default] Erreur 5

 * ERROR: x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.11 failed:

 *   emake failed
```

```

checking GLIB_LIBS... -lglib-2.0  

checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0... not found

*** The required package gtk+-2.0 was not found on your system.

*** Please install gtk+-2.0 (atleast version 2.6.0) or adjust

*** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

*** installed the package in a nonstandard prefix so that

*** pkg-config is able to find it.
```

----------

## Picani

Et si tu fais d'abord :

```
# emerge --oneshot -av gtk+
```

 et que tu relances les mises-à-jour ?

----------

